# Boomvang Tuna Overnight Sunday



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I need a couple or three crew for a trip to Boomvang for tuna this Sunday/Monday. We will leave Freeport about noon on Sunday and return after the morning bite on Monday. Probably be back at the dock about noon or a little later. PM if interested and I'll furnish more details.

I am also looking for a full-time crew member for regular fishing trips, tournaments and long-range trips. Must be able to help with repairs, maintenance, cleaning, rigging, assist my guests on company trips, etc. No money but you get to go for free on all the offshore trips and you'll get plenty of rod time and experience. Experience is not a factor but work ethic is. Some trips are to Alabama, Mississippi, Florida and Louisiana so you must be able to get off your day job without much notice. PM if you think you have the ability to be a true 1st Mate.
Jerry


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow I envy the person that can fill that position. Wish I can make the trip, but can't take off monday. Wish you guys the best of luck! May the weather and YFT be with you. 
-Tony


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sheeeeet....wish you'd been around 25 years ago making this offer!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like someone is gonna get to fish in the FLW and the SKA. You'll have a blast!!


















Slightly Dangerous said:


> I need a couple or three crew for a trip to Boomvang for tuna this Sunday/Monday. We will leave Freeport about noon on Sunday and return after the morning bite on Monday. Probably be back at the dock about noon or a little later. PM if interested and I'll furnish more details.
> 
> I am also looking for a full-time crew member for regular fishing trips, tournaments and long-range trips. Must be able to help with repairs, maintenance, cleaning, rigging, assist my guests on company trips, etc. No money but you get to go for free on all the offshore trips and you'll get plenty of rod time and experience. Experience is not a factor but work ethic is. Some trips are to Alabama, Mississippi, Florida and Louisiana so you must be able to get off your day job without much notice. PM if you think you have the ability to be a true 1st Mate.
> Jerry


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

Who needs a job with an offer like that, I am going to turn in my notice right now when can I start.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I need a couple or three crew for a trip to Boomvang for tuna this Sunday/Monday. We will leave Freeport about noon on Sunday and return after the morning bite on Monday. Probably be back at the dock about noon or a little later. PM if interested and I'll furnish more details.
> 
> I am also looking for a full-time crew member for regular fishing trips, tournaments and long-range trips. Must be able to help with repairs, maintenance, cleaning, rigging, assist my guests on company trips, etc. No money but you get to go for free on all the offshore trips and you'll get plenty of rod time and experience. Experience is not a factor but work ethic is. Some trips are to Alabama, Mississippi, Florida and Louisiana so you must be able to get off your day job without much notice. PM if you think you have the ability to be a true 1st Mate.
> Jerry


I have sunday and monday off. P.M. me if you have a spot.


----------



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

This is exactly what my husband is looking for. He is currently a mechanic and wants as much offshore experience as he can get. He is ready and willing to work hard and learn and assist as needed. 

Please let me know if you are still looking for someone. He'd love to do it, no pay necessary!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

:cheers:I think...... I might be able to play...:cheers:


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Did You say Boomvang?*

Sir : I'm in Turtle Cove for 10 Days, , I Up for a Long range!,, , [email protected],,, ot 817-907-2739,, Thank's ,,,Pat


----------

